# ic piping kit



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

does anybody make a kit of just the piping and conectors for an intercooler for the 87 300zx t ? im asking this because i know this guy who's selling the ic from his srt-4 i've heard it's good for up to 400 hp. would this be too big or would it fit.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> does anybody make a kit of just the piping and conectors for an intercooler for the 87 300zx t ? im asking this because i know this guy who's selling the ic from his srt-4 i've heard it's good for up to 400 hp. would this be too big or would it fit.


For that IC? Nope. No one.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

make your own, it isnt hard if you can match up pipes then go for it, you dont even need to weld it, just use silicone joiners, but if you want it welded, take it to an engineer.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think the easiest way to run the piping is to find an ic with the input and the output pipe coming out the same side. so the pipes can be pretty much in the same place and not all over the engine. does this make sense to you guys


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i think the easiest way to run the piping is to find an ic with the input and the output pipe coming out the same side. so the pipes can be pretty much in the same place and not all over the engine. does this make sense to you guys


ummm... duh?

Spearco anyone?



message board said:


> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 60 seconds.


This message and rule is annoying.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

AZ-ZBum said:


> ummm... duh?
> 
> Spearco anyone?
> 
> This message and rule is annoying.




He might be trying to find a less expensive way to get an I/C


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

As I recall, some have used an IC from an Isuzu NPR turbodiesel, still others have used a Volvo IC or an Mk3 Supra front mount.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Spearco anyone?


Unfortunately the Spearco's are NLA, and they are getting hard to find.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The kits are, but the intercoolers and similar intercoolers are popping up on e-bay all the time.


----------

